# Beavertail Skiffs: Micro/Mosquito



## FLAggie (Sep 5, 2016)

Looking to purchase first skiff for coastal marsh and creeks around north central Florida coast. Will be meeting Liz this week with Beavertail skiffs to look at the BT micro and BT mosquito as possible options. Looking for simplistic setup, tiller with grab bar or side-console. Any Beavertail owners around the Gaiensville, FL area?


----------

